# [SOLVED] Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello,

Unfortunately, I can't boot into non-safe-mode Windows 7. 

Whenever I try to boot normally, the welcome screen appears for about 2-3 seconds, the loading circle is stalled the entire time, and the computer suddenly restarts. 

I can boot into safe mode, safe mode with networking, and Ubuntu with no issues. I don't have a system restore point to use, so sadly that's off the table.

I retrieved all the .dmp files I could find (including some from about a week ago, when a similar scenario happened which fixed itself after a few boots). But, I can't read them since I can't access Windows Installer in safe mode, so I can't install the Windows debugging tools. 

Also, it appears that I can't upload the files to this forum. :nonono:

Now that I think about it, these issues started to occur when I installed FRAPS, but I don't see how that would affect my ability to start the computer.

Anyway, any help you could provide would be very much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Sorry to double-post, but I forgot to attach my dxdiag. Also, Windows gave me the following report when I booted in safe mode:
___

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	FFFFFA801066B010
BCP2:	FFFFF88010CD4AE4
BCP3:	FFFFFFFFC000009A
BCP4:	0000000000000004
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\020112-22089-01.dmp
C:\Users\William\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-32432-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

__


My dxdiag:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/2/2012, 00:01:08
Machine name: WILLIAM-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 10/29/10 22:06:58 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
Memory: 12288MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 12280MB RAM
Page File: 1115MB used, 23440MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: This computer cannot play audio because the Windows Audio service is not enabled. Use the Sounds and Devices Properties control panel to enable audio. No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Driver Name: 
Driver File Version: ()
Driver Version: 
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Model: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B123-B03DAEC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: Unknown
Rank Of Driver: Unknown
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
D3D9 Overlay: n/a
DXVA-HD: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: 
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 
Product ID: 
Type: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Gaming Keyboard G110
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Gaming Keyboard G110
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22A
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G110 G-keys
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22B
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: G110 G-keys
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22B
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A36
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22A
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC22B
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0016
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 356.1 GB
Total Space: 953.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD10 02FAEX-00Z3A0 SCSI Disk Device

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24LS50
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers - 3423
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3423&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_13\3&11583659&0&A2
Driver: n/a

Name: Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_91A3&SUBSYS_84381043&REV_11\4&37C265C7&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_84361043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers - 3422
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3422&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_13\3&11583659&0&A1
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2362&SUBSYS_84601043&REV_10\4&820CCE8&0&00E4
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_84361043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 - 340E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_340E&SUBSYS_836B1043&REV_13\3&11583659&0&38
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&1B359D48&0&10F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 - 340A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_340A&SUBSYS_836B1043&REV_13\3&11583659&0&18
Driver: n/a

Name: Creative SB X-Fi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_000B&SUBSYS_00411102&REV_04\4&7769378&0&00E3
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10R SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A22&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 2 - 3409
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3409&SUBSYS_836B1043&REV_13\3&11583659&0&10
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8167&SUBSYS_820D1043&REV_10\4&1B359D48&0&08F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A16&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3408
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3408&SUBSYS_836B1043&REV_13\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_80101462&REV_A1\4&2F1C4782&0&0018
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers - 3438
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3438&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_13\3&11583659&0&A3
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port - 3405
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3405&SUBSYS_836B1043&REV_13\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E09&SUBSYS_80101462&REV_A1\4&2F1C4782&0&0118
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 3A48
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A48&SUBSYS_84361043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers - 342E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_342E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_13\3&11583659&0&A0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_82D41043&REV_90\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: NEC Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_84131043&REV_03\4&CF85AA7&0&0010
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 3A46
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A46&SUBSYS_84361043&REV_00\3&11583659&0&E3
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
,0x00000000,0,0,,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
PDT IPP H264 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,IPPH264Encoder.ax,5.10.0025.0000
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.01.0004.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Video Memory Render Filter,0x00200000,1,0,VideoMemoryRenderFilter.ax,
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
Creative Recording Wav_Asio Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AudioRec.ax,1.00.0002.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0009.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Flip Video Decoder Mpeg4,0x00600000,1,1,FlipDSMpeg4Decoder.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0012.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Srcu.ax,3.02.0001.0000
PDT IPP AAC Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,IPP6_0_AACEncoder.ax,5.10.0025.0000
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWritu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
PDT IPP MP4 Splitter,0x00400000,0,2,IPPMp4Splitter.ax,5.10.0025.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0008.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Creative Flac Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FlacSrcu.ax,1.00.0002.0000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrcu.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Creative File Reader Filter,0x00400000,0,1,FilReadu.ax,1.00.0005.0000
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PDT IPP MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,IPPMPEGAudioDecoder.ax,5.10.0025.0000
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVMu.ax,2.00.0002.0000
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Creative Ogg Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,OggSrcu.ax,1.00.0001.0000
PDFrameGrabFilter,0x00200000,1,1,FrameGrabFilter.ax,5.10.0025.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrcu.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0007.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,5.00.0001.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0001.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PDT Resize and Letterbox Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PurpleComposite.ax,5.10.0025.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0003.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter SxS,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRecu.ax,5.00.0001.0000
Creative Internet Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,InetSrcu.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Flip Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,FlipDSVideoDecoder.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
PDT IPP MP4 Muxer,0x00400000,2,0,IPPMP4Muxer.ax,5.10.0025.0000
IL FL Studio DXi,0x00200000,1,1,FLSTUD~2.DLL,1.00.0013.0000
IL Multi FL Studio DXi,0x00200000,1,1,FLSTUD~1.DLL,1.00.0013.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

To attach your minidump files, you must Zip them up first. 
Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions `
If you have a Windows 7 DVD boot off of the that disc and choose Fix Your Computer. If that fails it will take you to the* RE *(Recovery Console) here choose *Command Prompt* and type *chkdsk/R* and press enter. The Check Disk Utility will try and fix any errors.


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Unfortunately, I don't have a Windows 7 disc (I'm at college and I left the disc at home). However, I have attached the requested info. Perfmon wouldn't execute properly (it said it couldn't find the specified file path), but the BSOD analysis thing from that thread is included, as well as the minidumps.

Thanks again for your help thus far!


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Update: I just did a clean install of Windows 7 assuming that would fix it, but the problem persists. I was able to use Windows for a little bit after I had just installed it, albeit without any drivers. But, I restarted my computer after installing my newest video driver and Windows updates, and the same thing happens; the welcome screen freezes, and the loading circle stops spinning. 

If I disable automatic restarts, it just freezes at the welcome screen. Needless to say, I'm pretty confused as to what could be causing this.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading the diagnostic tool for the hard drive brand and making a bootable disc.

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

I ran the diagnostic on my hard drive (a Western Digital Caviar Black), and it passed. It didn't give me other results (if it did, I don't know where to find them).

The strange thing is that I totally formatted my hard drive already and Windows still isn't working properly. Yet, Ubuntu continues to work fine for some reason  .


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Might be that the Windows 7 boot loader is out of wack. Do you have a Windows Repair Environment partition or a Windows 7 DVD?


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

I do have a Windows 7 DVD that I'm borrowing from my friend. As I said, though, the clean install with it was to no avail.

I tried playing around with different configurations on my just-cleaned computer. It seems that I can restart perfectly until I attempt to update a graphics driver (I have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580), at which point I have to system restore to a point before I installed one. When I tried to install the newest driver for my card, the problem came back. Second newest version, same thing happened. When Windows Update forcibly installed an NVIDIA driver, it came back again.

It's strange, because the welcome screen itself loads in 1080p, telling me that it's not that the card has recently become incapable of outputting in its normal resolution or something. It has to be some problem with Windows loading the video drivers at startup. Other than the welcome screen right before a crash, I've been incapable of using Windows in anything other than 800x600 since this happened.

This also would explain why all forms of Safe Mode and Ubuntu work flawlessly (Ubuntu itself is set to 1080p, and runs perfectly).

But anyway, I do have a Windows 7 DVD, and I've already backed up all the files I might need. If you have any suggestions, I'm more than willing to hear them.

Thanks, everyone, for all your help so far! Now that I feel like I've identified the problem (maybe?), hopefully we're closer to fixing this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Is this a custom build computer? or a name brand computer (HP, Dell)? If it is a name brand computer then download the display driver from the manufacturers *Support/Download drivers* site. It may be an older driver date but it is the driver specifically for this video card.
Also try Driver Verifier go to Start/Search and type *Verifier.exe* and press enter.


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*



spunk.funk said:


> Is this a custom build computer? or a name brand computer (HP, Dell)? If it is a name brand computer then download the display driver from the manufacturers *Support/Download drivers* site. It may be an older driver date but it is the driver specifically for this video card.
> Also try Driver Verifier go to Start/Search and type *Verifier.exe* and press enter.


It is a custom build computer, so there's no brand site I can go to; I just downloaded the latest from Nvidia's site.

I tried Driver Verifier, but either I'm using it incorrectly or it just didn't do anything. It didn't come up with any unsigned drivers or drivers meant for older versions of Windows.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

What is the make and model # of your motherboard? If you do not know, then download Speccy. Let it scan your computer and go to the motherboard section to find the make and model #, then go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers* site type in your model # and download the *Video driver* for your particular motherboard. If you are using the onboard *VGA* port.
If you need help, in Speccy go up to* File/Publish Snapshot* copy the URL and *Paste* it in your next post.


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

I have an ASUS Sabertooth X58 motherboard (official page here: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS SABERTOOTH X58).

I didn't see any options for a video/VGA adapter in that download list. I tried flashing the BIOS to the newest version, but the problem is still there.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

You still haven't answered if you have a separate video card, or if you are using the onboard VGA? If you run *Speccy*, it will tell you what make and model # of your video card, you have, if you don't know, then we can find the right driver. 
In the ASUS site, install the *Chipset driver*


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Alright, attached is my Speccy snapshot.

One weird thing is that I have an Nvidia GeForce GTX 580, but for some reason, it didn't show up in the display component. Still, as soon as Windows Update gets a chance, it searches for a GTX 580 driver on its own, so I know it detects it somewhere. 

I installed the chipset driver after a clean install of Windows, but as soon as I downloaded a video card driver, the problem came back.

Thanks again for all your help so far!

EDIT: Sorry, just realized you wanted a URL pasted here. I'll post it as soon as I do another Windows install so I can run Speccy again.


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Alright, I published the Speccy snapshot: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/C6dXboANBLhCuuaBTdy5Swo


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

OK so you are using the onboard VGA adapter for your computer. It shouldn't require a driver. Try installing the Chipset driver for your computer


----------



## Timbydude (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Computer restarts at Windows 7 welcome screen*

Though the chipset driver didn't fix it, the issue seems to have somehow solved itself.

I disabled Windows Aero, installed the video drivers, restarted, and then turned Aero back on. Now, the computer works flawlessly, even though I can't quite figure out why.

Anyway, thanks a lot for all your help with this! I'll mark the problem as solved now.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> installed the video drivers, restarted


maybe because you installed the video drivers? Anyways you are welcome!


----------

